# BAD SPOTS......HELP!!!



## Gibbons (Dec 7, 2011)

I have got some seriously bad spots on my left shoulder front and back. They are big and red and fu***n sore lol. I do use creatine and i know that can cause spots. Does anyone have any tips as to get this under control???


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

Shower every day with aqueous cream ,its great for getting rid of the spots .......


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Gibbons said:


> I do use creatine and i know that can cause spots.


Never heard that one before!! :blink:


----------



## ironmanwales (Aug 30, 2006)

I always use alcohol hand gel and rub it over my chest and back and it works a treat.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

yeh try an anti-bacterial wash


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Squeeze them juicy bad boys


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

get something prescribed from your GP, i suffered from acne on my back for a while, it would always get so much worse during periods when i'm working out, i tried loads of over the counter stuff and none of it ever worked, my Dr prescribed something called erythromycin and zinc acetate loton and my back is completely clear now, if they start to come back i start using it again and it works everytime, it does sound like from how you've described them that they've become so severe you might need a course of antibiotics and it might be past the stage where over the counter products would be effective


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

You can buy it from chemists or get it on prescription it does help alot


----------



## Gibbons (Dec 7, 2011)

THANKS FOR THE ADVICE GUYS:thumb:


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Tesco anti bacterial hand wash helped my spots quite a bit.


----------



## paulsmith2050 (Mar 10, 2010)

i had them all over my chest and face.... i used this stuff called pan oxyl 10.... it totally dried my skin out but it got rid of all my spots and i never got them again after. my spots were quite bad as well

http://www.dermacaredirect.co.uk/panoxyl-acne-gel-10-benzoyl-peroxide.html?gclid=CPX8r6n2xa0CFQUOfAodHyAl_w


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

I swear by this:

Oxytetracycline 1000mg a day + Skinoren at night + Tesco Clear Skin Facial Scrub in the morning best combo ever give it 6 months and I'll bet 85% improvement as I can tell you first hand


----------



## lewism6 (Aug 6, 2008)

Read up on isotretenoin gel.

Isotretenoin tablets - non branded roaccutane.

Also panoxyl I think it's called. Benzoyl peroxide gel.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ashmo said:


> I swear by this:
> 
> Oxytetracycline 1000mg a day + Skinoren at night + Tesco Clear Skin Facial Scrub in the morning best combo ever give it 6 months and I'll bet 85% improvement as I can tell you first hand


the tetracylcine antibiotics alone are enough. just wash with water rather than soap as soap strips the skin of oils, causing the sebaceous glands to produce more oil that clogs the pores..

however, if taking AAS tetracycline is not strong enough...


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Tea Tree + witch Hazel sticks from boots work well.

Also Clearasil Ultra overnight lotion...


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

I was actually going to google ten mins earlier whether Creatine causes spots? Been off it for 4-5 months. Started up again and been getting spots on my shoulder region.

Edit: google seems to turn up with a lot of results.


----------



## miller669 (Sep 20, 2010)

I have had spots on shoulders and back for years, it got so bad I saw the Dr twice last a year about it. He saked if I was taking creatine as a training supplement and suggested that I stop taking it as it causes spots, he also went on to tell me that it is not a good thing to take as they are having people come to see them with all sorts of problems because of it! I stopped taking it two months ago...all spots have gone and I have had no lost in body weight, training intensity and my moods are more stable. I told this to three other people a my gym and they have had the same effect. I will never take it again!!!!!! waste of hard earned money.


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Is tetracylcine antibiotics only prescribed by a GP or is it available from ADC?


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

JM said:


> Tesco anti bacterial hand wash helped my spots quite a bit.


That is what a lot of dermatologists reccomend so there must be something in it.


----------

